# E/M codes for physical therapy?



## beckycmbs (May 7, 2013)

Have any of you come across insurance policies that cover E/M codes by physical therapists?

Thanks in advance,
B


----------



## nygiants42@hotmail.com (May 7, 2013)

Physical Therapists cannot use E/M codes.


----------

